# wolf 7.62x39 hp = why no hog round?



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

just curious as to why this round is not popular with the hog hunters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGrq1oP37LI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

HisName said:


> just curious as to why this round is not popular with the hog hunters.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGrq1oP37LI&feature=player_embedded



It's basically a 30-30 round and overkill is the name of the game with hogs (for most people IMO) I do use that exact round out of my SKS sometimes, it does the job. I also like the Herter's Soft Point, they both are killers. Cool video, thanks!


----------



## trigg (Oct 1, 2007)

*Good hog round!*









Head shot from about fifty yards. Entry point is just below the ear.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

If you like Chittlins, Then this head will need a maganet, Every 7.62x39 Wolf HP bullet I tryed to recover at the range was shreaded into fragments, I looked for a couple of the soft points in the back bank an found they somewhat mushroomed but were in better whole condition than the HP, The HP will bring them down with a massive wound track, That is for shur. My 1/4 cents worth of Opinion, Now Id like to try a few of the Hertze's ( Clayjunky ) mentioned. For now the nerve damage in my neck doesnt allow me to enjoy the ole 30-30 rd, seems to have more recoil than the sks,,, ole carver


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

$4.29 a box, I ordered a ton of this stuff a few months ago, it's deadly. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...browse.cmd?N=1105722&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd1395923


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

need to be aware of WOLF ammo,most of it has STEEL in the bullet that will steadily eat the lanns & grooves out of the barrell


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that site, The price is more than reasonable, Used to pick up SP Wolf around reasonable, But looks like the Election an Gov have forced our locals to puch the prices up a bit more than the site you memtioned. TY ole carver


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

TheCarver said:


> Thanks for sharing that site, The price is more than reasonable, Used to pick up SP Wolf around reasonable, But looks like the Election an Gov have forced our locals to puch the prices up a bit more than the site you memtioned. TY ole carver


 Use this code for free shipping over $49- REWARDSFREE


----------

